# Caenen Street Controversy



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

We had a medium turn out, weather was perfect though. Had some great company and a FANTASTIC time.

http://tinyurl.com/3le5elh


----------



## QDance (Aug 16, 2011)

Your cat is so cute, but adds to the creepyness of the scene.
Great job! I love the arms on the tree.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks. I assume she felt right at home as she was hanging out most of the day there.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Loaded up a few evening pictures to the album here.....And now the planning begins for 2012? Were the Mayans right??


----------

